# [solved] Unsupported functions after linux-headers and glibc

## loisl

Hai all,

I am running a Xen server with 2.6.21-xen-dom0 kernel on an amd64 based dual core system.

```
loisl ~ # uname -a

Linux loisl 2.6.21-xen-dom0 #1 SMP Sat Feb 23 15:08:29 CET 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Before a while the update to linux-headers-2.6.23-r3 took place, but I did not update glibc.

Yesterday I switched to Gentoo profile 2008.0 and the update afterwards forced to re-emerge gcc and glibc.

Now I have a serious issue with rsync; It complains for an unsupported function call. I had this before and could solve it with a glibc compiled against linux-headers of the same kernel version. But these days there are no 2.6.21 linux-headers available in portage.

The rsync error still happens even after a re-emerge of rsync. It is really annoying, since I use dirvish as backup tool which is a suite of perl scripts which relay on rsync as the backup tool.

My rsync error is as follows:

```
loisl ~ # rsync -vrlptzW --safe-links --force --stats rsync://gucky/gentoo-packages-x86_32 /var/data/packages-x86_32

Hai bei Stefan's x86_32 Rsync Mirror auf Gucky

receiving file list ... done

rsync: failed to set times on "/var/data/packages-x86_32/app-accessibility/festival-1.96_beta.tbz2": Function not implemented (38)

rsync: failed to set times on "/var/data/packages-x86_32/app-accessibility/speech-tools-1.2.96_beta.tbz2": Function not implemented (38)

rsync: failed to set times on "/var/data/packages-x86_32/app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.8.tbz2": Function not implemented (38)

 ...
```

What I am wondering is, that I have learned somewhere here in the Gentoo forums that glibc has some featuers which protect itself against features available in linux-header, but not available in the kernel itself. And I have learned at the same place, that it must never hurt to have a newer linux-headers package than the kernel itself.

So what is going on here? Is this amd64 related, Xen related or what else is going wrong here?

Any help or hints leading in a fruitful direction are really appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Loisl

Some additional info:

```
loisl ~ # equery list|grep -e linux-headers -e gcc -e glibc -e rsync

net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r6

sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3

sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

```

```
loisl ~ # emerge -pv linux-headers glibc gcc rsync

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r6  USE="acl ipv6 -static -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap (multilib) nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="gd (multilib) nls -debug -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

emerge --info:

```
loisl ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.21-xen-dom0 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-xen-dom0 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Apr 2008 10:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/data/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="C"

LINGUAS="de us"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/data/packages-amd64"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 arts asf audiofile automount bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdio cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dbus dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode esd fame fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glitz gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv id3tag idn imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde ldap libgcrypt live logrotate lzo mad matroska midi mjpeg mmap mmx mng modplug mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mplayer-bin mudflap multilib mysql ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oav ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcap pcre pda pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline reflection rtsp ruby samba sasl scanner sdl session shout slp sndfile snmp sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl stream subtitles svg syslog tcltk tcpd tetex theora threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vcdx vlm vorbis webdav wifi wma wxwindows x264 xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de us" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by loisl on Mon Apr 21, 2008 6:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're right, there are no 2.6.21 kernel headers in portage...but they are in your 2.6.21 version kernel. To install them, go to that source directory and type make headers_install. Then immediately recompile glibc. That should work. If not, you may have to enter into a chroot session and do an emerge -aev system followed by an emerge -aev world.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## loisl

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> You're right, there are no 2.6.21 kernel headers in portage...but they are in your 2.6.21 version kernel. To install them, go to that source directory and type make headers_install. Then immediately recompile glibc. That should work. If not, you may have to enter into a chroot session and do an emerge -aev system followed by an emerge -aev world.

 

I have thought of this as well, but could not become friend the Idea of having files in central system directories which are not maintained by portage.

I have filed bug instead.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I doubt it would generate any sort of problem, and you can always reemerge the latest and greatest kernel headers when and if you upgrade your kernel. That way, your conscience wouldn't feel too much pain.   :Smile: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## loisl

Bug 218577 provided the desired lead

----------

